

Django CMS hosted service - reinhardt
https://djeese.com/

======
cbertschy
To help you with the name: <https://djeese.com/en/meta/knowledge/faq/#faq-8>

Pronounced like «cheese»: <http://goo.gl/pxRm1>

Hope that explains that :-).

------
izak30
I'm guessing you want this pronounced like "DJ easy" or something. That's the
closest I came up with that didn't sound like "disease".

This seems really cool and I'd LOVE to try it out. Please contact me.

~~~
hardik988
From their website, it looks more like "Say ch(dj)eese"

------
ceol
This looks really cool, but I'm not sure what it is. Is this sort of like a
cross between Heroku and WordPress.com?

------
elithrar
Say "jeeze", as in "jango".

------
hammerbrostime
Well, I'm curious enough to want to see them give it a shot.

